

Impressive terrain generation in 4Kb [+DirectX] - kirubakaran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YWMGuh15nE

======
spitfire
Long live the demoscene.

Glad to see 4K's are where the innovation is still at. (I'd love to see some
dotcom jockey do even a quarter of that at any size).

~~~
duskwuff
I've heard it said that the art of the 64K demo is dying... because it's big
enough so as to hardly be a challenge anymore. New tools like Crinkler[1] are
making small demos much easier to write than they once were.

[1]: <http://www.crinkler.net/> / <http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=18158>
\- an executable compressor optimized for incredibly small output files

